

How Many Users Does it Take to Reach Critical Mass? - akumpf
http://duo.chaoscollective.org/?betatest

======
akumpf
Duo is intended to be a new kind of discussion format. It's somewhere between
chat, IRC, and threaded forums.

We've had a couple hundred people check it out, but over the last day or two
(not that many people at once). How many people are needed for a social site
to feel interesting? My guess is that it only takes a good handful (maybe 25
or so) to kick things off and encourage growth.

Or is it a crazy idea to do something social without jumping on the back of
the other social mega services?

